# Grip tite magnetic featherboard



## jcmabes (Feb 18, 2013)

Just got everything installed and set up on my saw I ran a few pieces through and I think I like it. Anyone else have any experience with them? Wasn't cheap but I like it.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a Ridgid, it works ok for smaller stuff. :smile:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I was wondering about those magnetic feather boards. By the comment "it works OK for smaller stuff" do I assume that it does not hold well for larger jobs?

I have always used a feather board that secures in the miter slot.

George


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> I was wondering about those magnetic feather boards. By the comment "it works OK for smaller stuff" do I assume that it does not hold well for larger jobs?
> 
> I have always used a feather board that secures in the miter slot.
> 
> George



The magnets are pretty strong. I use it when running moulding size pieces. If I need for sure pressure I clamp or screw a featherboard to the table/fence. :smile:


----------



## DanD1 (Feb 3, 2013)

I use those and found out that most of the time it seems as though the magnetic part is right over the groove so I have to use something else. Other than that I find that they are great. Sure is a strong little magnet in those things.

Dan


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

There are two styles of magnetic featherboards, the style where the magnet is permanently activated, such as Grip-Tite.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2356

The other style has one or two magnets which are switched on or off.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18925&site=ROCKLER

I have both styles.

The Grip-Tite magnet has perhaps more holding power. They have a plastic wing to push the wood against the fence and a plastic paddle to hold the wood down against the table. They also have optional small sanding drums which are installed at an angle to push down the wood. Used in lieu of the plastic paddle for thicker wood.

I tend to use the Magswitch style more than the Grip-Tite. I just find them more convenient.

I will use the Grip-Tite when I need the greater holding strength.


----------

